# Worms?



## puckersmom (Oct 21, 2008)

I've been keeping salt tanks for about 6 months now, absolutely love it and have learned a TON but every now and then something comes up that baffles me.

One of my tanks, 29 gallon salt - been running for approx. 3 months now, water levels have been good and stable for about 1.5 months and fish have been in for about a month, recently homed a brown powder tang (I love him!!) and 2 Clarkii clowns. They all get along wonderfully, everything has been going absolutely great.

The other day I was using the net to take up some residue from an algae tab that I had given for the hermit crab to eat. In moving the sand around to get it, I noticed I brought something up, that something turned out to be a thin, almost clear with red veiny insides and lots of legs. Some sort of worm. Concerned me a little, I dug around and found a few more and disposed of them and decided to keep my eye on it. Had never actually seen them before, they had dug under the sand.

Today, I was watching my Tang swim and my eyes wen to the bottom of the tank which is always very clear, so this little object on the bottom really stuck out. The best way I can describe it is it looked like a little inflated baloon - (smaller than an eraser tip) and attached to it looked like the little neck of a clam. I took him out with the net, it felt pretty hard, more hard than a regular worm feels. In a cup I kept him for a while, he seemed to spread out a little and began to look longer like a worm but kept a fat round pouch on one end of it's body. 

I'm a little confused, it looked so completey different than the little regular worms. Any direction you guys could point me in would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks guys! 

Angela


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Most of the worms that you are going to find in your tank are fine and actually eat detritus. do you have any pics of it that you can post? i have a few if i think i'm right and they are fine. as far as what they're called i haven't the slightest. if i could get a pic or perhaps a site with it on there. i'd hate to give incorrect info.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

well, i must say first- regardless of your tangs size, a 29 gallon is not sufficient for this fish or any of the tangs for that matter.

second you shouldnt have to "spot feed" a hermit crab, they are put in the tank to help clean and eat left over foods and algaes

look up bristle worm, if this matches what you've been describing then they are harmless ( unless you touch it )

however it sounds more like a flatworm, which is NO good.

research the two and see if you can match it up.


----------

